# womens hairdressers abu dhabi



## seahome82

Hi all,I'm a newbie and am wanting to know of excellent hairdressers that are great with colours,cuts and foils.I live near Al Mariyah Mall in the City.


----------



## BedouGirl

My friend goes to the salon in Sheraton. She changed and was using an Australian lady who wasn't a fraction as good as these guys and has gone back to them. She has quite fine fair hair and they do an excellent job with her color and cut.


----------



## AlexDhabi

Hairworks above Spinneys is popular with westerners. I prefer the Beauty Spot at the Anantara Eastern Mangroves Hotel (it's a separate business not part of the hotel).


----------

